# Never Mess With a Canadian



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2014)

Hope this hasn't been posted already. Fun read.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 15, 2014)

A  "show him your badge" moment. love it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 15, 2014)

_Very funny_:lofl::magnify:


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

Always a favorite!


----------



## Casper (Jan 16, 2014)

_*Good one!!!!
:lofl:*_


----------

